# No sound from analog inputs on Marantz NR1510



## nant (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi all, 

I've bought a new Marantz NR1510 and I have managed to succesfully connect my (older) TV (digital coaxial) and play music over the HEOS app, Spotify, internet radio etc with no problem. But I'm now having trouble connecting my turntable. It's a basic one - Ion Audio Max LP with a built in phono and pre-amp. It was working just fine until I connected it to the amp. I fist connected it to the phono input on the amp and I was getting VERY distorted sound. Then I thought that might have been a mistake, given that it has a built-in phono. So I connected it to the analog input for CD. I switched to the CD input and checked the Marantz settings to confirm it was set to analog. But I get no sound. 

Things I've tried: 
1. Connecting to the other 2 analog inputs on the amp (dvd and sat) but no sound.
2. Connecting it to my old speakers which had RCA inputs using the same cable and the I was getting sound. 
3. Turned the volume up on the turntable's speakers to check the sound and it was working fine. 

Any ideas on what I might be missing here? I'm new to this world so please forgive me if I missed something obvious! 

Thank you!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, that turntable is a stand-alone audio system and is not designed to be connected as a stereo component. Any device designed to have speakers connect to it has built-in amplifiers. Such outputs cannot be plugged into the inputs of a stereo receiver.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## nant (Apr 10, 2020)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Unfortunately, that turntable is a stand-alone audio system and is not designed to be connected as a stereo component. Any device designed to have speakers connect to it has built-in amplifiers. Such outputs cannot be plugged into the inputs of a stereo receiver.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Hi Wayne. Thanks for the quick reply. So because the turntable has a built-in amp, it's not able to be connected to my AV receiver? I've now turned the volume while it was connected to the CD analog input and I turned the volume all the way up. I can faintly hear music but mostly it's distortion.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You might look for a line level converter. They’re fairly common in the car audio world. It would connect to the turntable amplifier outputs and convert the signal into something suitable to plug into a standard stereo system.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> You might look for a line level converter. They’re fairly common in the car audio world. It would connect to the turntable amplifier outputs and convert the signal into something suitable to plug into a standard stereo system.


Wayne, the RCA outputs from that TT device is meant to be plugged into line level inputs of a standard stereo system as described in the user manual. It also has a USB output.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

The OP might consider trying the headphone output to his line level input.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Wayne, the RCA outputs from that TT device is meant to be plugged into line level inputs of a standard stereo system as described in the user manual. It also has a USB output.
> View attachment 174104


Ah – I didn’t scroll down that far, I stopped at the picture showing speakers hooked up to those jacks.

Guess it’s just broken then...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## nant (Apr 10, 2020)

Update: after I ran out of options, I did a microprocessor reset and the analog output started playing from the turntable. Interestingly, once I restored the previous settings saved on a USB stick, it stopped playing again, so I had to a second reset and set it up from scratch.


----------



## jschussler (Apr 28, 2021)

I have the same issue, this time with a Projekt carbon turntable. It works fine plugged directly into the Phono input, but I have a pre-amp for it that I'd prefer to use, and thus bring it in via the Aux input. Doing so, however, gets me no audio via the aux input, regardless of which set of jacks I plug into.

When you say "did a microprocessor reset," what are you referring to? Something within the Marantz?


----------

